# Folding T-tops



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Does anyone have one and do you like it? Or do you have one and not like it? 

Who makes them?

My console clears getting into my garage by maybe 1/2 inch already so a "real" T-top is out of the question.

Wife wants some shade,,,,I like 30spf. I thought this would be a good way to get out of the grand-paw bimini for a while:wink:


----------



## TEAMAFISHINADO (Oct 25, 2005)

*call glenn @*

http://www.custommarineconcepts.com/

i've seen several he has built and they are neat.

t/a


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I had one built down at Dos Amigos in Freeport. Absolutely love it. No comparision with a Bimini. 

Of course, I would not want either a bimini or a t top on a center console. But, thats just me.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Quackerbox said:


> Does anyone have one and do you like it? Or do you have one and not like it?
> 
> Who makes them?
> 
> ...


I have a Fishmaster

http://www.fishmaster.com/

Works well. Plenty of bolts so it's a little bit of a PITA to take down.

It is priced right, ships quickly in a box.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Benny at coastal welding builds a nice one. 281 334 0154


----------



## bigt1964 (May 26, 2006)

make your own, a lot cheaper, total cost is about 1/3rd the price. lots for work, will post pic later when done.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

What he said!


bigt1964 said:


> make your own, a lot cheaper, total cost is about 1/3rd the price. lots for work, will post pic later when done.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd like to see these home built ones. My father in law has his own welding shop and makes the best looking welds I've ever seen. Hes loaded with aluminum work right now so the machines are set!!:wink:


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

not good for fishing but if you have to have it , it is a must .. i hate them myself but wife needs it. lol


----------



## c_a_otoole (May 3, 2006)

*Pinning a T top*

Has anyone had any luck with taking a existing T-top and having it either pinned or hinged? I have a 22' Caravelle CC and live in Bayou Vista and have to get under the RR bridge.


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

High-Tech marine or Tops-n-Towers will install "break-aways" in the legs. I think the "break-aways" are about $75 each (one per leg), but the labor is what runs the bill up. I bought a boat with a T-Top and took it straight to Top-n-Towers and had them chop it off. It's hanging in the garage now. TnT made a hand rail that bolts to the break-aways. I love it.


----------



## CraigL (Jun 21, 2007)

There is an ad in Saltwater Sportsman Mag at the back showing one that folds down for storage. Looks pretty good on paper.


----------



## Greg Spivia (Feb 12, 2008)

*Fishmaster Folding T-tops*

To see a great Folding T-Top visit www.fishmaster.com. This is a strong, stiff and silent top at an affordable price. The T-top is Universal and will fit any center console boat. Comes with a choose of 8 different color tops and is only $1195 and you get free shipping. They have rod holders, electronic boxes and many more accessories.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

here is a common DIY link

http://www.cesmithco.com/product/ttop.htm

watch all of these light duty tops going down the highway


----------



## underdud (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.canvasusa.com/Performance-Shade/c26/index.html?osCsid=4133cc08c1b1fe84f3443e62404a4a85


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Canvas USA in Rockport*

Call Allan at Canvas USA in Rockport... they do very good work & supply these folding T-Tops to a lot of boat mfgs...

www.canvasusa.com

Supergas


----------



## nanna (Jan 11, 2008)

Give Gary a call at Espandre. He does awesome work and I know he could fix you up. www.espandre.com


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

I second Supergas on Canvas USA in Rockport. Allan made and installed a Performance Shade on my Illusion. Pull up the web site and check out all the stuff they do. I thought about a T-Top but went with the fold down, over the console shade. It works great and is easy to fish around when up. Only use it when the wife and kids are with me. Other than that, Its down and out of the way.

Mike


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I have a Fishmaster also. Great value for the money. It's not as pretty as some but easy to install, works well, yes the bolts are kind of a pain but it is sturdy. Stainless bolts in aluminum so I fold and unfold every trip. Takes about ten minutes.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Here is a Canvas USA top on our SeaHunt 20'


----------



## fishaholic2 (Feb 10, 2008)

hi tech in kemah, gulf coast also in kemah ask for david whelan he is the owner. he does outstanding work


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

I live in Bayou Vista and just had one made at Aluma-Tech. They exceeded my very high expectations and came in under budget. PM me if you want to stop by and check it out, or send me your e-mail and I'll get you pictures.

My boat is a Panga Marine 261. Ironically, I'm moving next month and no longer need a folding top-so could be persuaded to sell this one. Then I would have Aluma Tech (see their ads in Classifieds section here) build me a K Top.

Ah boats, don't you just love them?


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

I have the T-Seat by GG Schmidt & Sons http://www.ggschmitt.com/ on a Majek Extreme.

This design works great for me but I seldom fold it back any more. It was nice when storing in a residential garage.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

This is an old thread that keeps going...so here is my old 25' Whaler Outrage that I built a bimini T-Top for. It attaches and rotates off the console and projects or T's about a foot towards the gunnels at the top. It all folds up and can rotate to the deck either forward or aft of the console/leaning seat. The fabric I had the guy make was opaque so water would not seep through it and it was fire proof...you could hold a lighter to it and it would not burn!


----------



## seaclip (Mar 30, 2008)

I had an existing T-top modified with break-aways and a hinge at tops and towers and regret it. It work's good, and the quality of work is good but it was very expensive and it's heavy. I wish i would have seen some of the other options posted here before doing it.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

I am picking up my performance shade from Canvas USA this weekend in Rockport...PUMPED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

strykerttops.com folding t top 1,299 SG500


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

The canvas performance shade is the best accessory on my boat. I was driving and my wife and kids were sitting in front of the center console and we were both shaded. If you don't want or need it, just fold it up!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I built mine outta stainless fittings & pipe for about $300.. it isnt as sturdy as Id like,But it does the job well


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

T-Topless, please... Don't hold bag pluggin your wares! Good gosh, exercise some control...


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Really? Really? There are alot of sponsors that pay very good money to post their wares here. I think one post would have been sufficient. Instead, you're spamming this place like a freaking Nigerian. Post reported, I hope they banish you and salt the earth in your wake.


----------

